# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kupnja autosjedalice u Sloveniji i carina

## loptica

Namjeravamo u Baby centar po autosjedalicu, ali me strah carine. Čula sam da se na autosjedalice ne plaća carina, ali osoba koja mi je to rekla nije potpuno sigurna, pa molim ako netko zna pouzdano ili ima svježe iskustvo da napiše je li to istina. Hvala

----------


## mamanatali

Mi kupili prije 10 dana. Svezali novu AS u auto i rekli da nemamo ništa za prijaviti  8)

----------


## NanoiBeba

tako i mi. Samo smo ju kupili u Austriji.

----------


## loptica

Znači to pali  :D  I mi smo mislili tako, ali mi je palo na pamet da bi moglo biti sumnjivo što beba nije sa nama...

----------


## loptica

Još nešto - jeste li prijavili povrat njihovog poreza (DDV-a)?

----------


## mama courage

p.s. kod povrata poreza moras pripaziti. jer ako se ne varam, to zahtjeva da stanes na jednoj carini i odes da ti udare zig. u medjuvremenu te vide oni s druge carine, pa kad dodjes do njih zapitaju te, a sto si to radila preko... tako da pazi kako ces to izvesti.  :Grin:  

AS bih takodjer zavezala, prebacila jaknu preko nje, i furaj.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> p.s. kod povrata poreza moras pripaziti. jer ako se ne varam, to zahtjeva da stanes na jednoj carini i odes da ti udare zig. u.


nikud ne odeš. Sjediš u autu i daš papire i onda ti udare žig. E sada, jel istina ono da slovenski carinici javljaju našima, stvarno ne znam

----------


## loptica

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p.s. kod povrata poreza moras pripaziti. jer ako se ne varam, to zahtjeva da stanes na jednoj carini i odes da ti udare zig. u.
> 
> 
> nikud ne odeš. Sjediš u autu i daš papire i onda ti udare žig. E sada, jel istina ono da slovenski carinici javljaju našima, stvarno ne znam


NanoiBeba, znači vi niste tražili povrat ili vas nisu prijavili? Ovo sam i ja čula da kao prijavljuju, ali nedavno su naši prijatelji kupili čuda u Grazu, prijavili porez i nisu platili carinu...

----------


## Alkemicarka

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p.s. kod povrata poreza moras pripaziti. jer ako se ne varam, to zahtjeva da stanes na jednoj carini i odes da ti udare zig. u.
> 
> 
> nikud ne odeš. Sjediš u autu i daš papire i onda ti udare žig. E sada, jel istina ono da slovenski carinici javljaju našima, stvarno ne znam


Kad je veći iznos javljaju. Mog svekra carinili za nove gume za auto jer su slovenci dojavili.

----------


## daddycool

> nikud ne odeš. Sjediš u autu i daš papire i onda ti udare žig. E sada, jel istina ono da slovenski carinici javljaju našima, stvarno ne znam


ovo prvo nije pravilo i ovisi o tome kolika je gužva na granici

ovo drugo je provjereno ali također ovisi o volji slovenskog carinika i o iznosu kojeg potvrđuješ

za dječje stvari hrvatski carinici najčešće ne prave probleme

----------


## NanoiBeba

mi smo dobili povrat poreza. I da istina je, pun o ovisi o carinicima ali ću demantirati daddycoola, a to sam valjda već 100 puta napisala na forumu: platili smo carinu na prematalicu iz Ikee, ja sam bila valjda u 7 mjesecu trudnoće. Naplatila nam ju je carinica.

Znači , nema pravila, kak se potrefi. Jer iznos robe koji ne podliježe carini je vrlo mali (300 kn po osobi), tako da sve ostalo ovisi o procjeni carinika i njegovoj dobroj volji.

----------


## loptica

A zna li netko plaća li se uopće carina na sjedalice (konkretno Roemer i Maxi cosi), znam da postoji ona neka odredba da roba koja je porijeklom iz EU ne podliježe plaćanju carine. Tada bi platili samo PDV, pa to i nije tako strašno ako uzmemo natrag njihov DDV...  :?

----------


## petarpan

Mislim da se sjedalica tarifira kao dječja oprema, a ne oprema za auto, pa time ne podliježe carini, ali podliježe pdv-u.Ali na računu moraš imati deklarirano da je roba proizvedena u EU.

----------


## Dia

mi kad smo kupovali as i kolica nisu nista pitali...imali smo srece  8) 

jednom prilikom smo md i ja isli sami iz slo, a na sicu montirana baza as 0, tip nas je gnjavio da sto smo je sad kupili itd...??? a ono samo baza  :?

----------


## daddycool

> mi smo dobili povrat poreza. I da istina je, pun o ovisi o carinicima ali ću demantirati daddycoola, a to sam valjda već 100 puta napisala na forumu: platili smo carinu na prematalicu iz Ikee, ja sam bila valjda u 7 mjesecu trudnoće. Naplatila nam ju je carinica.


zato sam i napisao "najčešće" jer to nije pisano pravilo nego ovisi o dobroj volji carinika/carinice.

----------


## kajsa

mi smo dobili povrat poreza, AS smo montirali i nismo platili carinu.

jednom sam na nekom forumu pročitala da slovenski carinici prijavljuju račune iznad 500€ našima. ne znam da li je to istina

----------


## loonalee

nama su isto bili naplatili carinu na kolica :/ 
Čovjek u Pošti se nije mogao načuditi da su nam to carinili i samo je rekao: sramota.
Kako god bilo: morali smo iskeširat i carinu i pdv i pristojbu :/

----------


## petarpan

> nama su isto bili naplatili carinu na kolica :/ 
> Čovjek u Pošti se nije mogao načuditi da su nam to carinili i samo je rekao: sramota.
> Kako god bilo: morali smo iskeširat i carinu i pdv i pristojbu :/


ha??????  :? 
pa kolica se ne carine, spadaju pod dječju opremu...samo pdv može...

----------


## maxi

ako netko zna točno na što se treba pozvati u zakonu ako zagnjave na granici neka napiše
i što točno u to ulazi (kolica, AS.....?)

----------


## loonalee

> loonalee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nama su isto bili naplatili carinu na kolica :/ 
> Čovjek u Pošti se nije mogao načuditi da su nam to carinili i samo je rekao: sramota.
> Kako god bilo: morali smo iskeširat i carinu i pdv i pristojbu :/
> 
> 
> ha??????  :? 
> pa kolica se ne carine, spadaju pod dječju opremu...samo pdv može...


a nama naplatili sve...
Možda carinik nije baš bio kompetentan, a možda je baš namjerno, ne znam...

svakako, bilo bi dobro znati na koji članak zakona se možemo pozvati kod ovakvih slučajeva...

----------


## loptica

pokušala sam pronaći u carinskoj tarifi, ali nisam uspjela, pa ako netko zna neka stavi link...

----------


## larmama

ja sam nedavno isla u Baby centra u Brežice po autosjedalicu. Potvrdila merver na slovenskoj granici , na nasoj uredno prosla bez ikakvog placanja.

Čak se ne sjećam, da li sam staru sjedalicu demontirala :/

----------


## petarpan

mislim da nema nigdje konkretan popis, nego se gleda po carinskim tarifama...dječja kolica su konkretno pod tarifnim brojem 8715 0010,te se na njih primjenjuje nultna stopa...znači nema carine za kolica proizvedena u slijedećim zemljama:
Albanija -  
Bosna i Hercegovina -  
Crna Gora -  
EU -  
Island -  
Makedonija -  
Moldova -  
Norveška -  
Srbija -  
Švicarska i Lihtenštajn -  
Turska -  
UNMIK/Kosovo 

a nultne stope su definirane međunarodnim ugovorima o slobodnoj trgovini (čl.187, st.1 carinskog zakona).

e,sad ja dugo nisam u toku s nekim stvarima i radim nešto stoosmo, pa možda se javi netko tko može refreshat podatke

----------


## zubićvila

ukratko

carina i porez se plaća na sve proizvode koji prelaze 300kn vrijednosti
ako želite oslobođenje od carine tj tih 10% morate imati robu iz eu tj. europskog porijekla a to dokazujete da vam na računu piše da je roba iz eu ili vam trgovac napiše i potvrdi pa onda plačate samo pdv 22%
istina je da najčešće carinici puste ljude sa dječjom opremom ,sjedalicama i sl ali to ovisi o njima(jer u zakonu nigdje ne piše da se ne plaća carina i pdv na dj.opremu)
sad ako ste naišli na krivog carinika,sorry  :Smile: 
slovenci javljaju našima i to na bregani za račune preko 500 eur,na harmici preko 300eur na maloj bregani preko 200 ili 300 eur po računu,nis sigurna
uglavnom ne bute platile ak kupite dječju opremu (ili budete ak naletite na nekog ko se drži zakona ko pijan plota) a provjerite da li su oica i sl.proizvedena u europi mada sumnjam pošto je danas sve iz kine.

----------


## apricot

mi smo uredno rekli cariniku
a on: aj, nek je sa srećom!

----------


## loptica

> mi smo uredno rekli cariniku
> a on: aj, nek je sa srećom!


Blago vama, ja se uvijek bojim da neću biti te sreće   :Smile:  

Ma mislim da ćemo jednostavno montirati sjedalicu u auto pa kako bude. A ono sa računom, to moram naglasiti u trgovini da piše da je iz EU? Valjda tete znaju o čemu se radi

----------


## miki

meni sad nije nis jasno ja sam mislila da cu kupnjom u slo puno jeftinije proći.imam namjeru uzeti full opremu za blizance sto u nas dođe ono sto sam vidjela cca 9000 kn dali netko zna koliko cu zaista uštedjeti inace sam u bolnici i moram to sve organizirati i ako je mala razlika onda nema smisla molim iskustva i savjete

----------


## la_mama

Na Bregani smo s prvom AS prošli bez problema. Ali nas je s drugom sjedalicom (i drugim graničnim prijelazom, neki mali kraj Bregane) zaustavio carinik na našoj strani, jer nas je vidio kako udaramo žig na slo strani granice   :Razz:  
Prošli smo bez plaćanja carine, ali nam je bilo neugodno, jer smo prvo počeli muljati, a onda rekli da smo uzeli AS. Nisu se ljutili na AS i to što pokušavamo proći bez plaćanja carine, nego na to što to odmah nismo rekli, tako da smo naučili lekciju za idući puta   :Smile:  

Iz Baby Centra obavezno traži račun nakon što tamo naplatiš povrat poreza (idući puta što dođeš u Slo, max 6 mjeseci nakon kupovine). Jer ti onaj račun kojeg dobiješ, i s kojim ti ide formular za povrat poreza, uzmu tako da nakon povrata poreza ostaneš bez računa.

----------


## Elly

> postoji ona neka odredba da roba koja je porijeklom iz EU ne podliježe plaćanju carine. Tada bi platili samo PDV, pa to i nije tako strašno ako uzmemo natrag njihov DDV...  :?


Tocno. Znaci, Slovenci ti potvrde fakturu ili tax free, na HR-granici mozes prijaviti da imas novu autosjedalicu, pokazes im racun, i onda ti se moze desiti da ti ne naplate PDV, a moze se desiti da ti naplate PDV + pristojbe (dodje ti mislim 20 Kn pristojbi (10 + 10) i jos 10 Kn naplati ured HP-a na granici jer se to placa kod njih). Kad izracunas koliko ces dobiti povrata DDV-a, obicno time pokrijes to sto si platila na hrvatskoj carini. 

Takodjer, od iznosa koji podlijeze carinjenju odbiju ti 300 Kn u tvoju korist, jer imas pravo uvoza robe do te vrijednosti. 

Uvijek imam dojam da carinici imaju dosta diskrecijskih ovlasti, i dosta cesto uopce ne carine. 

Meni *nijedan* komad djecje opreme i odjece nisu carinili, a sve sam kupila u Italiji, i (u tim danima, jer jos nismo tamo kupili stan) sve uvela u HR.

----------


## Angelina Bell

Kolica smo kupili u Italiji, nisu nas carinili jer smo imali jednog prijatelja u smjeni.
AS ćemo vjerojatno kupiti u Baby centru KP.

Kad moramo pečatiti Tax free, redovito se autom maknemo da ne stvaramo gužvu, pa naknadno prošetam do njih s papirima.

Inače, pouzdano znam da, za robu čija vrijednost prelazi 500 eura, slovenci moraju poslat hrvatima fakturu na fax. I onda te, naravno, ovi dočekaju spremni.

Sva sreća pa su naša kolica bila 499 eura.  :Razz:

----------


## Elly

> Kad moramo pečatiti Tax free, redovito se autom maknemo da ne stvaramo gužvu, pa naknadno prošetam do njih s papirima.


Tako i moras napraviti, jer se roba mora *izvesti* iz EU, znaci obvezan si stati na ono njihovo parkiraliste (koje je teritorija izvan EU, nicija zemlja), pa tek onda otici na carinu po pecat. 




> Inače, pouzdano znam da, za robu čija vrijednost prelazi 500 eura, slovenci moraju poslat hrvatima fakturu na fax. I onda te, naravno, ovi dočekaju spremni.


Nedavno sam uvozila robu u puno vecem iznosu, i Slovenci nisu sebi napravili nikakvu kopiju fakture koju bi mogli faksirati, niti su faksirali moj primjerak; cak nisu nista ni pitali, samo su opalili pecat i - dovidjenja.   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

koja j erazlika u cijeni sjedalica kod nas i u brezicama recimo?

----------


## meda

mi smo u cetvrtak bili u ljubljani u baby centru i imaju stvarno dobar izbor as, cijene u odnosu na hr ne znam, znam da su malo jeftiniji, ali koliko tocno nemam pojma

potvrdili smo merver na granici, mm je rekao cariniku da smo kupili as i nesto robe, pogledao racun za as i rekao ok, nismo novu sjedalicu montirali u auto

inace mm najcesce putuje okolo s montiranom sjedalicom, i nikad ga niko nije nista pitao. valjda zato sto je gradanin EU 8)   :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

> koja j erazlika u cijeni sjedalica kod nas i u brezicama recimo?


ja ti mogu odgovoriti zta dvije sjedalice kako su krecu cijene.
Romer duo plus u TLje 2500 kn, a u Brezicama 320 eura
MC s isofixom u TL je takodjet 2500 kn, a u Brezicama 309 eura
U oba slucaja u TL dobijes i onih dodatnih 200 bodova na magminoj kartici. mi smo racunali da ti sve dodje na isto, ali ja kupujem romerovu safefix koje nema u TL pa zato idem u brezice..

----------


## ZO

dižem topic iz prašine za nova iskustva... eto mi vidjeli AS koje nam odgovaraju, isplati nam se otići po njih, ali naravno ako nam vrate DDV i ne platimo carinu  :Grin:  
koštaju 150 eura
jel netko nešto kupovao nedavno? kakvi su sad po tom pitanju?

----------


## ivy

mi smo ju svezali iza i normalno prošli. i dobili povrat

----------


## Nika

Na koji iznos se sada ne plaća carina? 
1000 kn?

----------


## ivy

mislim da da

----------


## kovrčava

1000 kn po osobi, nema carine, provjereno iz osobnog iskustva!

----------


## martinaP

> 1000 kn po osobi, nema carine, provjereno iz osobnog iskustva!


Da, ali ti mogu naplatiti PDV. Iz iskustva, u slo montirajte AS u auto i neće biti problema, osim ako Slovenci ne jave našima da ste tražili povat poreza.

----------


## Mama Martina

Mi smo kupili AS u Sloveniji. Koštala je manje od 100 E (Roemer). Prijavila sam ju na carini i uzela MWST. Pogledali su račun i nisu me carinili. Navodno sam čula da je bolje da ideš na mali prelaz nego na veliki.

----------


## kovrčava

> Da, ali ti mogu naplatiti PDV. Iz iskustva, u slo montirajte AS u auto i neće biti problema, osim ako Slovenci ne jave našima da ste tražili povat poreza.


Zašto bi naplatili PDV? To još nisam doživjela, niti čula od prijatelja i poznanika da im se dogodilo.

----------


## martinaP

Pa ako tražiš povrat poreza, a slovenski carinici jave našima, onda bi ti naši kod ulaza u Hrvatsku trebali naplatiti PDV. Znam za više takvih slučajeva sad kod promjene guma.

----------


## kovrčava

> Pa ako tražiš povrat poreza, a slovenski carinici jave našima, onda bi ti naši kod ulaza u Hrvatsku trebali naplatiti PDV. Znam za više takvih slučajeva sad kod promjene guma.


Mi bili neki dan po gume, 4 komada, normalno tražili povrat poreza kod slovenaca i na našoj granici pokazali račun, i nema pdv, kupovali autosjedalicu u babycentru, ista priča. osim ako računi prelaze dozvoljene cifre za carinjenje.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Zašto bi naplatili PDV? To još nisam doživjela, niti čula od prijatelja i poznanika da im se dogodilo.


ako su ikad bili ocarinjeni, onda su platili i pdv, nek pogledaju papire
to je normalna procedura, plaćaš carinu, pdv i još neke pristojbe

----------


## Lutonjica

aha, tek sam sad sve pročitala, pišete o slučaju da se ne plaća carina, ali se plaća pdv. za to ni ja nisam čula  :Confused:

----------


## martinaP

Evo s jednog foruma o gumama, ali vrijedi za svu robu, citiram:
_
...
Idite najnormalnije tamo, kupite gume ili felge (popust za cash 12%)  i platite punu cijenu, ukljucujuci DDV (slovenski Porez na dodanu  vrijednost, iznosi 20%). Kad se vracate doma, na slovenskoj strani  granice potvrdite racun (prijavite da ste kupili to sto ste kupili) i  produzite do hrvatske strane granice. Na nasoj strani takodjer to  prijavite i pokazite im racun koji vam je slovenski carinik potvrdio. Na  temelju toga racuna placate PDV. Carine nema jer je roba porijeklom iz  EU (obavezno pitajte za porijeklo robe inace bi mogli platiti 10-15-20%  carinu - sve gume prolaze pod EU osim Bridgestone)...

_Koliko čujem, to se trenutno dosta prakticira na graničnim prijelazima, ali ne uvijek. Valjda samo kad su carinici loše volje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivana zg

http://b2c.baby-center.si/WebClassif...arentClassID=2

evo vam cijene u brežicama...u pretražnik samo upišite ime firme npr. maxi cosi....ali ne i tip sjedalice jer nekad neće nači

----------


## jelena.O

a koliko bi carina izašla za cyber 210E????????????????

----------


## mg1975

mogli bi proći i bez carine... pregledala sam carinsku tarifu (evo i  linka http://www.bonus-otpremnistvo.hr/dokumenti.html)i nema specificirane tarife za AS (niš čudno), npr. na kolica i dijelove se ne plaća carina (bez obzira na zemlju porjekla), ne plaća se sigurno carina i na stvari proizvedene u EU

ono što možete platiti je PDV na iznos računa*srednji tečaj HNB na dan carinjenja + troškovi carinjenja (neznam koliki su sada - tu spada trošak JCD i sl.)

.....ako budu dobre volje i odmah pokažete račun možete proći i bez svih troškova (jer im je tlaka ispunjavati tonu papira)

----------


## Nika

Usporedila sam cijene i maxi cosijeva rodi air sjedalica kod nas košta 1200 kn dok je u brežicama 180€... skuplja 100 kn, ništa od brežica za mene :Smile:

----------


## jadro

Nika, a povrat PDV-a (ili kako se već zove u Slo)? Onda je tamo ipak jeftinija. A na carini ti neće ništa, npr. TM i ti u autu, to pokriva onih 1000 po osobi (ja kupila i sve OK)

----------


## spajalica

> Usporedila sam cijene i maxi cosijeva rodi air sjedalica kod nas košta 1200 kn dok je u brežicama 180€... skuplja 100 kn, ništa od brežica za mene


pored povrata DDV racunaj i na popust ako platis gotovinom.

----------


## ZO

evo iz prve ruke, kupljene 2 autosjedalice MC Priori XP, cijena 150,00 eura svaka, nas dvoje u autu, nismo platili ni carinu ni PDV, tražili povrat DDV-a

----------


## puntica

> Usporedila sam cijene i maxi cosijeva rodi air sjedalica kod nas košta 1200 kn dok je u brežicama 180€... skuplja 100 kn, ništa od brežica za mene


možda si već kupila, ali...
kad sam ja kupovala cijena je u hr i u slo bila ista. ali oni, za razliku od nas, često imaju as na akciji. pričekala sam neko vrijeme (dobro da sam počela razmišljati na vrijeme o novoj sjedalici, za divno čudo) i kupila sam je s 30% popusta. još kad oduzmeš ddv, ispalo me u pola cijene

tako da ako ti nije hitno, pričekaj malo i prati njihov web...vjerujem da će nešto uletiti  :Grin:

----------


## Nika

Nisam još kupila, čekam i ja sniženja pa vrebam, thx
Nije mi frka, imamo još vremena jednu kilu :LOL

----------


## champion20

Pozdrav!

Meni je Celje relativno blizu pa sam mislio ići u CC ONE. 
Ali dijete mi nema putovnicu pa ne znam je li pametno kupovati AS bez da je on isproba?

----------


## daddycool

Preporučujemo svakako da se sjedalica isproba u autu prije kupnje, a preporučljivo je i da je dijete isproba.

----------


## ivancica

> možda si već kupila, ali...
> kad sam ja kupovala cijena je u hr i u slo bila ista. ali oni, za razliku od nas, često imaju as na akciji. pričekala sam neko vrijeme (dobro da sam počela razmišljati na vrijeme o novoj sjedalici, za divno čudo) i kupila sam je s 30% popusta. još kad oduzmeš ddv, ispalo me u pola cijene
> 
> tako da ako ti nije hitno, pričekaj malo i prati njihov web...vjerujem da će nešto uletiti


A na kojoj stranici pratite kad će sniženje? I mi moramo pod hitno kupiti za mlađeg. Još malo pa ju je prerastao težinom.

----------


## mg1975

> A na kojoj stranici pratite kad će sniženje? I mi moramo pod hitno kupiti za mlađeg. Još malo pa ju je prerastao težinom.


tu za dnevne http://b2c.baby-center.si/

ili

tu za klubske popuste http://b2c.baby-center.si/default.asp?GroupClassID=22

----------


## anna-y

Spremam se u Brežice po sjedalicu, jer sam se zapalila za Concord (Transformer ili Lift...), a kod nas ih Adax više ne uvozi. Uglavnom ima ih Pikapolonca u Brežicama.

Upravo sam zvala carinu u Brežicama i frajer mi kaže da se na sjedalice plaća PDV, NE carina (veli da se zna da su te sjedalice iz EU, pa nije potrebna nikakva specijalna potvrda).

Ja se sve nadam da mi neće naplatiti niti taj PDV, ako Bog da (probat će plavuša zatreptat okicama  :Trep trep:  )

 :Cool:

----------


## ZO

nama nisu nedavno naplatili PDV....
anna zadnji put bila ženska na carini, ali probaj, nikad se ne zna, ne znam da li su pomogle plave okice MM ili moje garave... :Grin:

----------


## Kosjenka

mene zanima koliki je taj njihov pdv, odnosno koji postotak vraćam i koliki je popust na plaćanje gotovinom?

----------


## ZO

njihov pdv je 20%, za popust na gotovinu ne znam....

----------


## Kosjenka

Hvala!

----------


## smedja

U baby centru je popust na gotovinu 5% ali popusti se medjusobno iskljucuju...
Roemer safefix plus kosta cca 2150 kn (nazalost nikad nisu na nekom dodatnom popustu) ako dobijete povrat poreza i ako vam ne naplate pdv (nama nisu, pokazali smo racun), kod nas se krecu od 2700-3100kn.
Tako da smo mi vec 2 puta isli u brezice po tu sjedalicu (cini mi se da ih tek od relativno nedavno uopce ima kod nas za kupiti)

----------


## ksena28

jel ima tko iskustva s carinom i plaćanje PDV-a na baby opremu iz Slovenije/Italije u posljednjih par mjeseci? navodno su sad umreženi i nema muljanja, pa me zanimalo ...

----------


## bucka

mi jučer uspoređivali cijenu za maxi cosi (cabriofix) jaje kod nas i u SLO i ispalo da nam se ne isplati ići po nju u Brežice pa ju kupili kod nas u KC-u!

----------


## puntica

cijene su slične
ali dobiješ natrag porez
ali platiš vinjetu/benzin

isplati se kupovati u baby centru kad imaju akcije :grin:

----------


## lukab

> jel ima tko iskustva s carinom i plaćanje PDV-a na baby opremu iz Slovenije/Italije u posljednjih par mjeseci? navodno su sad umreženi i nema muljanja, pa me zanimalo ...


smijes prenijeti 1000kn vrijednosti po osobi...
mi kupili autosjedalicu, samnom isla moja mama, pokazali racun - sve 5...

povedi ljude sa sobom kolko trebas prevest i gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

smiješ prenijeti 1000kn po osobi i onda ne plaćaš carinu
ali ti smiju naplatiti pdv (iako to uglavnom ne rade)

najbolje je biti jako pristojna i ljubazna i praviti se malo ili puno blesava (ovisno o tome što se kupili

----------


## daddycool

ali kad uračunaš benzin i vrijeme, vrlo je upitno da li se isplati ići po nešto što košta 1000 kuna

----------


## lukab

> ali kad uračunaš benzin i vrijeme, vrlo je upitno da li se isplati ići po nešto što košta 1000 kuna


ovisi o cijeni onoga sto kupujes ali ako si iz zagreba onda se isplati, a ne moras niti vinjetu platit  :Smile:  
mi smo isli po drugu autosjedalicu, kostala je nekih 100-200kn manje nego u zg ali s povratom smo jos kupili i igracku koju smo htjeli i dobili popust na gotovinu, na kraju nas sve skupa s benzinom doslo manje nego da sam u zagrebu kupila

----------


## Monchou

Mi smo platili carinu i PDV na kolica. Slovenski carinik kod kojeg smo potvrdili racun da dobijemo povrat poreza je javio nasima na granici i lijepo su nas docekali. Tocno su znali sto imamo i koja je cijena. Ta se kolica ne mogu nabaviti kod nas i samo zato smo ih kupili vani. Inace se ne bih upustala u tako nesto.

----------


## ksena28

hvala na odgovorima! dakle nema pravila, ako naletiš nanekog "nježnog i razgaljenog" carinika možeš proći neokrznuto, ali u biti sve je to vrlo risky... hmmmmm....

----------


## lukab

ovisi koliko vas ima u autu i koja je cifra onoga sto si kupila... ako je do 1000kn po osobi ne moze ti, niti smije, ista naplatiti... ako je preko onda moze  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> ovisi koliko vas ima u autu i koja je cifra onoga sto si kupila... ako je do 1000kn po osobi ne moze ti, niti smije, ista naplatiti... ako je preko onda moze


 ovo nije istina
ne može ti naplatiti carinu, ali može, i trebao bi, naplatiti pdv (ali često to ne rade, što je super za nas)

----------


## lukab

> ovo nije istina
> ne može ti naplatiti carinu, ali može, i trebao bi, naplatiti pdv (ali često to ne rade, što je super za nas)


ma na carinu sam i mislila... :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

jos jedno dodatno pitanjce za pametne  :Smile: 
Ok, 1000 kn, ali nigdje (carina.hr) ne vidim da li je to s ukljucenim njihovim porezom (maloprodajna cijena) ili nakon sto se oduzme 20%

----------


## mg1975

1000,- kn uključuje ukupan iznos računa (znači i porez) u EUR preračunato po srednjem tečaju HNB-a.

Povrat poreza (DDV-a) ionako podigneš tek slijedeći put u Slo jer je jedan od uvijeta za povrat da je roba napustila prostor EU-a, inače povrat iznos oko 17%.

----------


## elly07

a možete mi reći: ako AS košta oko 2000kn i naravno imamo jedan račun i nas je dvoje u autu da li je to ok ili moraju biti dva računa po 1000kn? Tj da li se iznos računa dijeli na osobe u autu pa nema veze što imamo samo jedan račun s 2000kn ili je ideja za neplaćanje carine da budu dva računa po max 1000kn?
Please, za brzi odgovor jer se pakiramo za Sloveniju  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

mi smo rekli sve-naplatili nam ništa.

----------


## Boxica

*elly07*, nisam 100% sigurna, ali mislim da to nema veze...mi smo isto rekli sve, a nismo ništa platili

----------


## ksena28

evo svježeg iskustva: mi sad za vikend mahali računom cariniku od 300-tinjak eura. nas dvoje u autu, kolica i AS iza na sjedalu "na izvolte"... samo mahnuo prođite...

bili smo spremni na sve, ali trbuščić je učinio svoje  :Smile:  i znam da je to više iznimka nego pravila....

----------


## mašnica

Nismo uspjeli uloviti popust Romer sjedalica u Baby centru i sada nisam ni sama pametna da li da čekamo slijedeći popust i akciju??? Koliko bi to moglo trajati?

Hvala

----------


## Peppy

> Nismo uspjeli uloviti popust Romer sjedalica u Baby centru i sada nisam ni sama pametna da li da čekamo slijedeći popust i akciju??? Koliko bi to moglo trajati?
> 
> Hvala


pitaj mailom - imaš na webu adrese svih poslovnica, meni su javili kad se spremalo sniženje i bili su jako ljubazni

----------


## Deaedi

> Nismo uspjeli uloviti popust Romer sjedalica u Baby centru i sada nisam ni sama pametna da li da čekamo slijedeći popust i akciju??? Koliko bi to moglo trajati?
> 
> Hvala


Romer je stvarno rijetko na akciji, ne sjecam se kada je zadnji put bio prije ove akcije. Mi smo pratili njihov web skoro nekih godinu dana.

----------


## Peppy

znali su imati neke modele na popustu (određene materijale tipa stariji uzorci tkanina), a generalni Romer 20% popust je otprilike 1x godišnje

----------


## mašnica

Ah jooooj... teško je to kad nemamo auto... Poslala im mail možda upecamo nešto drugo.

----------


## apricot

> evo svježeg iskustva: mi sad za vikend mahali računom cariniku od 300-tinjak eura. nas dvoje u autu, kolica i AS iza na sjedalu "na izvolte"... samo mahnuo prođite...
> 
> bili smo spremni na sve, ali trbuščić je učinio svoje  i znam da je to više iznimka nego pravila....


ma čak i nije
mi smo 6 sjedalica do sada u sloveniji kupili i jedna svemirska kolica
nikad ništa
samo nam kažu: nek je sa srećom i mahnu rukom

ali mi uredno dobijemo svoj štojer

----------


## Dalm@

mašnica, imam ti ja njihov bon za popust -10% na Romer, dam ti ga ako si zainteresirana.
Mi smo AS kupili za vrijeme ove zadnje akcije, pa je ostao neiskorišten.

----------


## Adrijana

U Pikapolonici u Slo je trenutno akcija Concord Trimax autosjedalice po 119 Eur.
Ja sam neki dan kupila u Ormožu, potvrdila Merwer i uredno sam ju prijavila na granici. Sjedalica je Made in Germany tako da nema problema.
Kod nas je takva 1390kn  :Shock:

----------


## upitnik?

Nisam sve čitala, pa je možda netko i napisao, no, samo da napomenem - mi smo isto kupili AS u Slo, trebali ju platiti 400kn manje nego kod nas kad tamo....nabrijana teta na carini... i platili PDV tako da nas je ispala 50kn više  :Sad:  

Kad smo ju probali dobiti naono:''pa za dijete je, svatko ima pravo na 1000kn...isl'' rekla je da nas može pustiti preko granice samo ako ju prepilimo na pola.

----------


## Cubana

Mi smo mislili ići, ali sam načula (samo načula na radiju, ne znam 100%) da ako te u Slo ulove bez zimskih guma da plaćaš kaznu. 
Pa onda ipak ne idemo.  :/

----------


## apricot

pa zar zimske gume nisu obavezne od 15.11.
provjeri

----------


## Cubana

Je, u pravu si.
Sad opet moram u rebalans proračuna  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> pa zar zimske gume nisu obavezne od 15.11.
> provjeri


Citiram sa stranice http://www.skijanje.hr/opce-informac...nija?id=16242:
Za automobile zimska oprema podrazumijeva 4 zimske gume s minimalnom dubinom utora od 3 mm
*ili 4 ljetne gume s minimalnom dubinom utora 3 mm i  odgovarajuće lance. 
Iznimno se za priobalna područja Slovenije  dozvoljavaju ljetne gume s dubinom utora od 1,6 mm, a lanci za to  područje nisu potrebni.*

----------


## _mima

Pozdrav cure,

odlučila sam se za Roemer Baby safe plus AS i B smart 4 kolica. Zanima me da li je moguće kupiti proizvod u web shopu pa ih otići pokupiti u SLO, jer ne želim da mi se desi da odem tamo i onda ne nađem to po kaj sam došla...

I ako sam shvatila, ako uvozim do 1000kn po osobi nema straha od carine PDV-a i inih nameta?

Hvala

----------


## sunce moje malo

jel ima friških iskustava s kupnjom AS u Slo?
mi bi se možda uspustili u takvo nešto, ali ako nam opale PDV skoro smo na istom ko u zg-u.

----------


## mišica

evo da i ja pitam...naime našli smo sjedalicu u sloveniji...frend od mm tamo živi, a radi u Zagrebu. Čovjek putuje svaki dan na toj relaciji. E sad; ja bi čovjeku dala lovu da kupi tam AS pa da ju donese u Zg. Zna li netko kako onda ide sa pdv-om, carinom i sl.? On je državljanin Slovenije.. Nije mi baš čovjek od rizika pa ga nebih baš tražila da montira sjedalicu i  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunce moje malo

mi smo se ipak odlučili na kupnju AS u Slo, idemo uskoro po nju pa ćemo vidjeti kako će proći.

----------


## Lu28

Ja sam kupila AS u Kopru prije dva tjedna, do 1000kn po osobi se carina ne placa, a mi nismo platili nista, pustili su nas, a imali smo u autu AS, vrtić, kolica i hranilicu :D Cini mi se da su u vrijeme blagdana jaaako raspolozeni, a i kad im kazes da je za bebu - progledaju kroz prste  :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

evo nama su naplatili PDV, nisu baš tako popustljivi

----------


## Daisy

pozdrav svima, nova sam na ovom forumu, ali evo par stvari da napišem...  :Smile:  mi smo jučer u slo kupili dječja kolica i htjeli su nam naplatiti pdv, svima ispred nas su naplaćivali, međutim, mi smo rekli da ćemo vratiti kolica i da nemamo za pdv, okrenuli smo se i otišli na drugi granični prijelaz. eto... nisu puštali nikoga tko je imao račune iznad 1000 kn...

----------


## freya7

Vjerovatno bedasto pitanje, al pitat ću...

AS dođe oko 180e, naravno više je od 1000kn . Al ako smo muž i ja u autu da li nam to onda prolazi? ili ne? kao nas dvoje na 180 e?

----------


## freya7

Ne prolazi po zakonu, al prolazi ako je dobar carinik  :Wink: 

Kupili cybex pallas 2 i dođe 200e,malo nam je prigovarao...al ok pustio nas....

i evo piše sve u zakonima.http://www.carina.hr/Carina/InformacijeFizicke.aspx#P3

----------


## Maya_78

dajte mi kažite gdje se u Kopru osim u Baby Center-u može pogledati autosjedalice?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nema baš kamo, kopar nije baš velik grad  :/  ali ima 2 baby centra, 1 u tuš centru 1 u super novi

i čini se da u tuš centru ima bar još 1 trgovina sa AS

----------


## Maya_78

tnx...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

i da, svaki put kažemo da smo kupili neš za djecu (AS) i ni jednom do sada nismo platili carinu za takve stvari.  sve AS su nam u SLO kupljene, i super sam zadovoljna.

(samo što Kopar, koliko god ja očekivala velik grad, je malo veći od Rovinja LOLL)

----------


## Jole&Titi

Koliko su u prosjeku AS i kolica jeftinija u slo kad platimo njihov DDV?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

odaberi model, i usporedi cijene na stranicama beba centra ili ih nazovi; provjeri prvo koji ti je najbliži.  DDV je čini mi se 19%, to možeš dobiti nazad, a računaj si i putne troškove u to sve skupa.

poprilično se može uštedjeti, ali i ne nužno, ovisi što tražiš i gdje živiš (meni npr je BC bila najbolja opcija, bez razmišljanja, ali nekom u zagrebu možda nije nužno, treba sve izračunat)

----------


## Jole&Titi

> odaberi model, i usporedi cijene na stranicama beba centra ili ih nazovi; provjeri prvo koji ti je najbliži.  DDV je čini mi se 19%, to možeš dobiti nazad, a računaj si i putne troškove u to sve skupa.
> 
> poprilično se može uštedjeti, ali i ne nužno, ovisi što tražiš i gdje živiš (meni npr je BC bila najbolja opcija, bez razmišljanja, ali nekom u zagrebu možda nije nužno, treba sve izračunat)


Zivim blizu slovenije,do brezica imam 20min voznje. Po pricanju ljudi mislim da mi se apsolutno sve isplati kupit gore i vjerujem da su proizvodi u eu kvalitetniji nego kod nas

----------


## Danci_Krmed

proizvodi jesu drukčiji vrlo često, nisam sigurna da li je zbog toga što imaju veći obrtaj robe pa im se obnavlja više ili da li je to neka zakonska caka po pitanju kvalitete.

ako ti je brezica tako blizu, nema dvojbi; no u svakom slučaju ako već znaš što želiš nazovi trgovinu unaprijed i provjeri da imaju to što tražiš, ako ne možda te pošalju u drugu najbližu trgovinu.

web im je http://www.baby-center.si/DesktopDefault.aspx

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Popust na AS
https://www.facebook.com/babycenter.si

----------


## Danci_Krmed

... do 01.07., samo Romer sjedalice su na akciji

----------


## seven of nine

Evo, mi jucer uzeli Romer King, uz 15% popusta ustedjeli smo 620 kn  :Shock: 
Zalosno je ukakvoj drzavi zivimo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laura29

> Evo, mi jucer uzeli Romer King, uz 15% popusta ustedjeli smo 620 kn 
> Zalosno je ukakvoj drzavi zivimo


Gdje ste je kupili? U Brežicama? Imaju li još uvijek popust?

----------


## seven of nine

Da, u Brezicama, popust jos uvijek traje, ali ne znam do kada. Nismo ni vinjetu platili, jer smo isli zaobilaznim putem.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Super  :Smile: 

Nama je isto puno lakše od kad smo skužili zaobilazni put da izbjegnemo autocestu i vinjete.

----------


## laura29

Evo, vratili se iz Brežica s Romer Kidfixom. Koštala nas oko 1005,00 kn (s povratom DDV-a), a u Zagrebu košta 1600,00 kn (koja kuna manje). Kad uračunam gorivo, 550,00 kuna ne zaradim tako lako.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Još godinu dana uživamo u blagodati povrata DDV-a  :Wink:

----------

